# How To Go From Bleach Blonde to Mixed Browns ?



## clubenvy. (Apr 6, 2009)

I have had bleached white blonde hair for probably 5 yrs now, but what I`ve always wanted is to have brown lowlights, even better if they`d be in various shades. However, every stylist I`ve gone to has stated that the lowlights will not stick to my healthy albeit bleach blonde strands.. that it will wash out super fast. Why would this be ? I don`t want to look washed out anymore, my dream color would be-


----------



## KarlaKayM (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey there.....very pretty picture.

I have several clients who have been doing heavy highlights for years and when they want low lights or and wantin to go back to their natural it is not easy and it's a long process....it sometime takes 6 months or more for the low lights to stick in the hair again.

With highlighting you have subtracted most or all of the pigment out of the hair, it's kinda like a glass with a crack in it....for awhile the water stays in but eventually it leaks out. You can have the sections with the low lights filled or re-pigmented first before the low light color goes on but it still will not guarantee staying power. You have a week or two before color starts to fade out.

I'm sorry that there is no easy solution. I just had this conversation with a 15 year old girl in my chair last night....we did do low lights again for the second time but she knows they won't stay in long. A couple of  other solutions is to cut off as much as possible  and grow out the damaged parts while low lighting it won't take as long....OR get some different colors of brown low light extension pieces put in....(but that can be VERY expensive) I hope this helped a bit....if you have any other questions feel free to message me.....

Karla


----------



## clubenvy. (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks so so much for replying, i really appreciate it as there have been loads of views but no comments ! <3


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 17, 2009)

It can take six months to a year for them to look good but unfortunately they still don't last as long as you would like. They have to be redone everytime and a filler is a must everytime they add the color. I had platinum blonde hair and even with a filler and coloring it a level 4 it still washed out to a medium dirty blonde color for six months. It isn't going to be easy and you will start to question yourself if you really want to keep it up. I know I had my lowlights done every 4 weeks. Some of my clients come every three. It is frustrating. I honestly don't know if I would ever go all over blonde again.


----------

